# Getting a Non-B visa for teaching with DUI



## Lt1994 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

Hoping someone might be able to advise on my situation. I am a teacher looking to get involved with teaching English in Thailand. 

Unfortunately I have a drink driving offence on my criminal record from 2018. This is not something I am proud of and have absolutely learnt my lesson from the experience. This is the only offence on my record.

Does anyone know if such an offence would completely bar me from such a visa, or would it be looked at on a 'case-by-case' basis. I'm from the UK.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lt1994 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping someone might be able to advise on my situation. I am a teacher looking to get involved with teaching English in Thailand.
> 
> ...


You want to teach in Thailand?
Cheers


----------



## Lt1994 (10 mo ago)

NB said:


> You want to teach in Thailand?
> Cheers


Yes through a teaching English as a foreign language programme, which are usually 12 month contracts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lt1994 said:


> Yes through a teaching English as a foreign language programme, which are usually 12 month contracts.


Then post in the Thailand forum
This forum is for those who wish to migrate to Australia 
Cheers


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Assume you are referring to a Non-Immigrant Visa Category “B” (Teaching) visa and not a Non-B visa. (ie. a visa other than a B visa)

I don't know the answer but it will probably be guided by how the offence was dealt with at the time.

If it was a summary offence handled by the magistrates court then the answer might be quite different than if it was an indictable offence.

Given you are in the UK you could always contact the Thai Embassy in London to be sure one way or the other.

0207 589 2944
[email protected]


----------

